# Music Questionaire



## swamptoad (Oct 2, 2005)

Music Questionaire:  

1.Beatles or Stones? 

2.Floyd or Zep? 

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? 

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? 

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? 

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? 

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? 

8.Sting or the Police? 

9.Chicago or Air Supply? 

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? 

11.Metallica or Megadeth?

12.Hootie or Hanson? 

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick?

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? 

15.Britney or Christina? 

16.Madonna or Madonna? 

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks?

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? 

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? 

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? 

21.Favorite Instrument? 

22.Can you play this instrument? 

23.First Concert? 

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have?

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)?

27. What was your favorite concert?

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do?

*OK now you are done*

Just Copy and Paste with your filled in answers down the thread.

Hope that you enjoy the Music Questionaire *smiles*


----------



## Emma (Oct 2, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Ohhhhh God err Nivana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? AIC

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? hmm Black eyed peas

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? mariah

8.Sting or the Police? sting

9.Chicago or Air Supply? eh?

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? metallica (old)

12.Hootie or Hanson? hanson coz i don't know the other

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? mama cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? hahaha Backstreet boys

15.Britney or Christina? Christina

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna 

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin of course! cool little mo fo

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? kids

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? HAHAHAHAHAH i'm just not answering

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? miss crow

21.Favorite Instrument? guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? not well

23.First Concert? Ohhh god, boyzone when i was 12 lol

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? hehe fook, none realy

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? G&R but it'll never happen 

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Sigur Ros untitled

27. What was your favorite concert? pitchshifter

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? oh i just got drunk and stole someones plectrum


----------



## BigCutieMelonie (Oct 2, 2005)

Music Questionaire:  

1.Beatles or Stones? *Stones* 

2.Floyd or Zep? *Zep* 

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *Nirvana* 

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *Stone Temple Pilots*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *The Black Eyed Peas*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? * Bob*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *Mariah Carey*

8.Sting or the Police? *Police*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *Air Supply*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *Moby*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? * Metallica*

12.Hootie or Hanson? * Hootie*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Mama Cass*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *N'Sync* there's something about that Lance that just gets me going  

15.Britney or Christina? *Christina*

16.Madonna or Madonna? *who?* j/k

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *Alvin and the Chipmunks*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *Menudo*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *Vanilla Ice*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Jewel*

21.Favorite Instrument? 

22.Can you play this instrument? 

23.First Concert? *Van Halen*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *Led Zepplin*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *Chevelle*

27. What was your favorite concert? *Ozzfest*

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? *Nah too busy enjoying the music to look for trouble*
*OK now you are done*

Just Copy and Paste with your filled in answers down the thread.

Hope that you enjoy the Music Questionaire *smiles*


----------



## loves2laugh (Oct 2, 2005)

Music Questionaire: 

1.Beatles or Stones? beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? zep

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? stp

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? bep

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? whitney

8.Sting or the Police? police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? air supply

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? megadeath im boycotting metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? mama cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? oh God no

15.Britney or Christina? christina

16.Madonna or Madonna? madonna

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? alvin and the chipmunks

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? NKOTB

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? milli vanilli

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? sheryl

21.Favorite Instrument? violin

22.Can you play this instrument? no

23.First Concert? peter allen

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? none

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? eminem

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? ciara

27. What was your favorite concert? madonna

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? no i am a good girl!  

*OK now you are done*


----------



## saucywench (Oct 2, 2005)

...............


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 2, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? *Both*

2.Floyd or Zep? *Both*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *Both*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *Neither*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *Macy!*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *Both*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *SO neither.*

8.Sting or the Police? *Except for a brief lapse in judgement around Dream of the Blue Turtles time, The Police*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *Robert Lamm would bitch slap you if he saw this comparison.*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *I like his goat cheese and olive tapanade sandwiches, but otherwise, pass.*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? *Neither*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *I refuse to answer on the grounds it may incriminate me.*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Sorry, Cass, I am ALL about Grace.*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *Is this a joke.*

15.Britney or Christina? *Okay, this is a joke, right?*

16.Madonna or Madonna? *Madonna*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *Write in: Josie and the Pussycats.*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *New Kids are much more fun to share a cell in county lock-up with. * 

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *Vanilla Ice*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Vanilla Ice*

21.Favorite Instrument? *Moonshine Jug*

22.Can you play this instrument? *Nope, but I can sure empty me out one.*

23.First Concert? *Hmmm...either Boston or Yes, followed by every single show that came to town for the next decade or so.*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? *Britney, but that's mostly just for her skillz in the sack.*

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *I'd like to see ALL dead people live, but wouldn't that crowd the earth? Probably stink up the place, too. (God, have y'all seen Shaun of the Dead? I haven't laughed that hard since my first Spinal Tap.)*

25a. *Can I change the above answer to Spinal Tap?*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *See answer 12.*

27. What was your favorite concert? *This changes regularly, but right now I'd say The Vanguard Jazz Orchestra, earlier this year. It made me very throbby.*

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? *Lost a shoe. Had the bottle stuffed in my boot taken by security in an embarrassing display of misguided force. Got thrown over a roadie's shoulder. Took a shower with the road manager for Heart. Accumulated a medium/large collection of backstage passes without once using sexual activity of any sort (though trickery was used once). Most everything else could probably still have me arrested and/or broken up with, so let's say that's about it.*

*OK now you are done* *You ain't kiddin'.*


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 2, 2005)

*Classical*

Gee, that was easy. There are advantages to marching to the beat of a different baton.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 2, 2005)

Beacuse I can't rent a clue on half of the pop music performers...I'm sure they are peachy, but I have just never heard them! OK...here we go:

1.Beatles or Stones? The Who doing Stones!

2.Floyd or Zep? Led Zeppelin, fer sure

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvaaana! We almost named our band Nirvana two years before they hit big....but I pooh-poohed the idea...my ex wife who is the singer will NEVER let me forget! LOL

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Alice in Chains

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Hmmmm? No clue.

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob, although I like Ska a lot better

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Hmmmmm? No clue

8.Sting or the Police? Neither I saw a picture of him in a British music magazine when he was in a cheesy jazz band and it was obvious that he was just a bandwagon jumper...lost any respect I might have had.

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago, ya gotta love them horn!

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby all the way! Dude rocks!

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Megadeth...one of our friends appears on the cover of one of their albums as a futuristic warrior...that is the album with the "God Save the Queen" cover...awesome..

12.Hootie or Hanson? Neither...that one makes me all scared!

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? While Cass was so purty, I have had a crush on Grace Slick forever!

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Insane Clown Posse

15.Britney or Christina? Who is Christina? 

16.Madonna or Madonna? I never did get that one.

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin, and Theodore Rocks out!

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Kids

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? I actually like Vanilla ice....go figure!

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? The mighty Casio WK-1600 almost full size keyboard. I use it at shows all the time and it can do things that always surprise me!

22.Can you play this instrument? Like I was possessed by a demon! LOL

23.First Concert? The Yardbirds at Fillmore West 1968

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? See above..Vanilla Ice

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? I think I have just about seen everyone of note...last concerts: KMFDM and DJ? Acucrack, Psychic TV with I am Spoonbender and Death in June with NON!!

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Hafler Trio "Four Ways of Saying Five"

27. What was your favorite concert? Psychic TV...they are just from some dimension beyond! Genesis is a whole one-girl cultural phenom!

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? Hmmmm.almost got into a fight with the band at a show by the Wierdos at Mabuhay back in 1978. Someone behind me threw a whisky bottle at Nicky Beat and they thought it was me because my big bald head stood out like a sore thumb...it was a close one! I was sweating!


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 2, 2005)

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do?

I quake in my tennis shoes at the recollection.

It was in about 1978 at the Fox Theater in Atlanta, Ga at a Temptations concert.

No.
I just can't talk about it even after 27 years.
If this thread appears on the board in another five years, i'll give it another shot.

*shudder*


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 2, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? The Beatles. Nothing against the Stones, but John, Paul, George and Ringo were more innovative musicians and few top the Lennon/McCartney songwriting team.

2.Floyd or Zep? Pink Floyd. Led Zeppelin are overrated.

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana; gotta go with the band who grew up listening to indie and punk records, rather than the band who grew up listening to classic rock albums.

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Alice In Chains, for breaking up before they had a chance to suck.

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? The Black Eyed Peas.

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob Marley. Sadly, poor Ziggy will never be able to get out of his father's shadow.

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Is this a house of torture? Neither.

8.Sting or the Police? The Police. Alot of Sting's solo stuff is really weak.

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago. In the beginning they had some killer tunes ("25 or 6 to 4," anyone?). Air Supply was always flaccid music for airport terminals.

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Original Moby.

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica - preferably before the Black Album.

12.Hootie or Hanson? heehee...I should just flip a coin on this one...

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Grace Slick, because "White Rabbit" is a damn creepy song.

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Owwww! My ears! My ears! Neither.

15.Britney or Christina? *screams of agony* My ears are bleeding! Neither.

16.Madonna or Madonna? "When you call my name it's like a little prayer, I'm down on my knees, I want to take you there..." BiGod20 ruined this song.

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? The Chipmonks. But honestly, shouldn't this be a contest between Barbie and the Rockers and Jem & the Hollograms?

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Tough one...both are good for a laugh...especially since Menudo is a Spanish dish much like Chitlins or Haggis. For the humour value, I'll go with Menudo.

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla Ice...his albums are awful, but at least he's the one making them awful.

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Jewel. Sheryl Crow annoys the crap out of me.

21.Favorite Instrument? Keyboard/synth.

22.Can you play this instrument? Why, you I can.

23.First Concert? Bobby McFerrin, way back when I was in middle school.

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? That's a secret.  

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Joy Division, but that's not going to happen. New Order, The Cure.

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Dredg - _Catch Without Arms_

27. What was your favorite concert? Moby, when he was touring in support of _Play_. It was in New York City in the Hammerstein Ballroom and it was the most energetic show I'd ever been to. Hybrid opened for him.

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? When I was young and green about concert-going, I accidentally left a swiss army knife in my pocket before going into the venue. I wasn't trying to cause trouble, I simply carried it with me all the time because one never knows when one will need a nail clipper or a bottle opener. In any case, the venue was in a crap part of town and they were having pat-downs at the door. I didn't realise until too late, they felt me up and confiscated the knife. I wouldn't have been as upset about it if it hadn't belonged to my father. Oh well...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Music Questionaire: 

1.Beatles or Stones? *I only own Stones CDs, but have a great appreciation of the Beatles*

2.Floyd or Zep? *Led Zeppelin.. I guess. I'm not even sure how to spell it. I'm not a real fan. *

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *Nirvana!*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *STP, If I have to choose. Not a huge fan of either.*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *Both... Macy would've been my only choice until I saw BEP live over the 4th of July. What a great freaking time I had.. total party, such a great time dancing * 

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *Pass.. neither*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *When I'm in the mood for cheese, Miss Carey does it for me. I can get past the fake breasts with those vocal chords.*

8.Sting or the Police? *Police *

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *Ewwww.*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *lol.. I dunno. * 

11.Metallica or Megadeth? *I think I danced to a Metallica song at a bar once while very drunk.*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *I used to think he was cute, but Hootie forever lost me when he appeared in the Burger King ads, though his music was a snooze from the beginning. I had a crush on the middle Hanson boy at a time when it was very wrong to. He's 18 by now, right?*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Uhh... Mama was before my time and Grace sang "We Built This City On Rock and Roll".. gotta say a great big, fat NEITHER.*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *Ack.*

15.Britney or Christina? *Double Ack. I do not understand how they or Jessica Simpson even have careers when people like Alicia Keys and Joss Stone exist. * 

16.Madonna or Madonna? *Yay Madonna!*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *Old school Alvin*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *Both are equally torturous.*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *I don't know.. I've enjoyed dancing to Ice, Ice Baby while quite intoxicated recently but I actually purchased Milli Vanilli's album.. this is probably not something I should admit publicly.*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Sheryl Crow*

21.Favorite Instrument? *Cello*

22.Can you play this instrument? *No*

23.First Concert? *First concert sans parents: Stray Cats though my mom took me to see Shaun Cassidy when I was in the third grade. I spent the entire concert standing on my chair screaming.*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? * I pretty much hate everyone I claim to hate.  *

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *Too many to mention.. have you seen how small the seats are at most concert venues? It absolutely stinks. * 

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *I haven't purchased anything new in ages... last purchase was Joss Stone "Body, Mind and Soul"*

27. What was your favorite concert? *Public Image Ltd, Sugarcubes (with Bjork!) and New Order back when I was in college. I was trashed and danced for hours. It felt like a religious experience at the time. *

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? *I snapped lots of photographs at concerts when I was a teen and had many security people tell me to put my camera away. I think I tried to get a little too close to Billy Idol when I was 16, I remember security yelling at me as I stood on the chairs of the people in the front row and grabbed at Billy. My friend was escorted off the stage when she climbed up and ran toward and nearly toppled Roland Orzabal at a Tears for Fears concert. This still makes me giggle. *


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 2, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles...true talent.

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam in a heart beat. Can you say....Eddie Veder?

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP all the way.

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Black Eyed Peas

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob...you can't beat the original. Jah mon...

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Can you rephrase the question?

8.Sting or the Police? Both

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago...can't beat that horn section.

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby squared

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie actually plays music...Hanson plays bubblegum.

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync

15.Britney or Christina? Christina at least looks interesting.

16.Madonna or Madonna? Neither. But her hubby's cute and he's Scottish.

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? David Seville by far. Extra points if you know his real name.......

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Menudo had Ricky Martin....oh wait. Nevermind.

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla Fudge...sorry I'm from the 60's.

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow, the soon to be Mrs. Livestrong.

21.Favorite Instrument? Drums

22.Can you play this instrument? Yes

23.First Concert? Beatles, 1965 - Red Rocks Amphitheater in Morrison, CO

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Kenny G

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Janice Joplin

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Bon Jovi - Have a Nice Day

27. What was your favorite concert? Beach Boys - all 15 times

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? No - not a trouble maker.


----------



## Donna (Oct 2, 2005)

Music Questionaire: 

1.Beatles or Stones? * STONES*
2.Floyd or Zep? *ZEPPLIN all the way!*
3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *NEITHER*
4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *ALICE IN CHAINS*
5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *WHO???*
6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *BOB*
7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *NEITHER*
8.Sting or the Police? *NEITHER*
9.Chicago or Air Supply? *CHICAGO*
10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *NEITHER*
11.Metallica or Megadeth? *BOTH*
12.Hootie or Hanson? *NEITHER*
13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *MAMA CASS*
14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *NEITHER*
15.Britney or Christina? *NEITHER*
16.Madonna or Madonna? *NEITHER*
17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *ALVIN*
18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *WHO???*
19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *NEITHER*
20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *NEITHER*
21.Favorite Instrument? *GUITARS AND GUITAR PLAYERS  *  
22.Can you play this instrument? *ONLY THE GUITAR PLAYERS*
23.First Concert?* RUSH*
24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?* NONE *  
25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *LED ZEPPLIN*
26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *VII GATES, 'FIRE WALK WITH ME'*
27. What was your favorite concert? *JON OLIVA PAIN,MAY 2005*
28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? *Almost got busted sneaking back stage to meet POISON*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 2, 2005)

1-15 Not really into any of those. I especially hate boy bands and pop divas.

16 Overrated, overrated 

17 Chipmunks

18-19 You've got to be joking.

20 Both equally irritating in their own way.

21 Can't decide.

22 Yes

23 Kiss

24 None

25 Not really

26 Darklore Manor- Nox Arcana

27 Kiss. It was the only concert I went to. 

28 No


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Oct 2, 2005)

Music Questionaire:

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles (though the Stones are VERY close behind)

2.Floyd or Zep? Led Zep

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Neither (wouldnt recognize them if I tripped over them)

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Rohan 

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *gag*

8.Sting or the Police? The Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? I don't know that I have heard anything by him.. or him

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? to bed? Mama Cass.. to sing to me? Grace Slick

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *double gag*

15.Britney or Christina? *gag* with a protective body suit

16.Madonna or Madonna? Whish incarnation?

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? huh?

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo?  

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice?   

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? Fender Telecaster

22.Can you play this instrument? yes

23.First Concert? Watkins Glen Music Festival 

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? None...

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? The Beatles

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? The Killers - Hot Fuss (Would've said Curious Yellow's 1-2-3 Go Go Go! EP but that was given to me by the drummer so it was neither purchased nor downloaded)

27. What was your favorite concert? Chicago (Date that sealed the deal with my future wife  )

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? Didn't get in trouble but apparantly ran around stark assed naked at the Watkins Glen festival.. was three years old so I guess it was ok...


----------



## Zoom (Oct 2, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Both
2.Floyd or Zep? Both
3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana, but only because I didn't get around to downloading Pearl Jam (Actually I did once, but it got deleted, so have to try again someday)
4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP
5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? No
6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? No
7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? No
8.Sting or the Police? There's a difference? I like the whole ensemble, Sting is just one guy.
9.Chicago or Air Supply? Both, but Chicago has too many albums for me to get yet
10.Moby or remixed by Moby? You mean the whale? I never cared for whale songs.
11.Metallica or Megadeth? Both, but I have the complete Metallica
12.Hootie or Hanson? One is a fish, and the other just blows.
13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? You ask this of an FA?
14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Duran Duran.
15.Britney or Christina? No
16.Madonna or Madonna? I liked her earlier, fluffier pieces, then she tried to out-techno Prince and I was too bemused to like it.
17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? The Smurfs.
18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? New Edition
19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Ice-T or Mr. T?
20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? No
21.Favorite Instrument? Drums
22.Can you play this instrument? Yes
23.First Concert? Van Halen, 1985, early Sammy Hagar days. Was nice. Had to stand on my seat the whole time.
24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? None. I am completely open about what I like/hate.
25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? XTC. (Both XTC and Level 42 were seen "live" on videotape/VCD, but not in person.)
26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Bought: Jet "Get Born". Downloaded: The albums of the Police I didn't have. Bought but have not received yet: Madness "The Dangerman Sessions Vol. 1" and Men At Work "Two Hearts"
27. What was your favorite concert? There have been a lot of good ones...
28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? Nothing, honestly.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 2, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? *beatles*

2.Floyd or Zep? *floyd*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *nirvana*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *alice*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *neither*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *bob*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *mariah*

8.Sting or the Police? *the police*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *journey*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *moby*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? *the black album by metallica*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *hootie and the blowfish*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *mama cass, duh.*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *neither*

15.Britney or Christina? *see no. 14*

16.Madonna or Madonna? *see no. 15*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *alvin*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *menudo*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *vanilla ice*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *lisa loeb*

21.Favorite Instrument? *to play, guitar, vibes, and hammered dulcimer. sorry, i couldn't pick just one. to listen to, cello.*

22.Can you play this instrument? *i can play the three i like to play, i can't play the cello.*

23.First Concert? *i don't know! i've been going to shows since i was 10!*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? *sunny day real estate (runs and ducks)*

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *dead people: nick drake, elliot smith. live people: sir fucking paul mccartney *holy crap*, radiohead, the flaming lips, belle & sebastian.*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *oasis (it was ironic)*

27. What was your favorite concert? *pedro the lion, starflyer 59, and a few others at the glass house in pomona.*

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? *crowd surfed at a punk show when i was 16. they told me not to do it again, because there wasn't enough security. i did it again, naturally. i got kicked out.*


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 2, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? *Beatles* 

2.Floyd or Zep?*Zep*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *Pearl Jam*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *Alice in Chains*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *Black Eyed Peas*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *Bob*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *Don't even know the difference*

8.Sting or the Police? *Police*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *See #7*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *I'll say Moby since I think most remixes are a waste of time*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? *Megadeth. Rust in Peace is better than anything Metallica ever did, and Mustaine wrote all their good stuff anyway. Besides... Marty Friedman's incredible.*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *Hootie*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Hmm... Before my time*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *Backstreet Boys*

15.Britney or Christina? *Britney*

16.Madonna or Madonna? *What?*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *Chipmunks*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *New Kids on the Block*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *Vanilla Ice*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Sheryl Crow*

21.Favorite Instrument? *Guitar*

22.Can you play this instrument? *Yes*

23.First Concert? *Weird Al, 1999*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? *None, I'm pretty open with my taste*

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *Skyfire, Emperor, Vader, Exodus*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *Last bought: Mohinder - Everything, last downloaded: Captain Beefheart - Troat Mask Replica*

27. What was your favorite concert? *Iron Maiden '05, GWAR '05*

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? *No... but I have left mosh pits bruised and bleeding.*


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 2, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Hmm... like both but Zeppelin

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Either

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Neither

8.Sting or the Police? Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Dunno

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica hands down.

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Yuck

15.Britney or Christina? Yuck

16.Madonna or Madonna? No thanks

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin and the Chimunks sings :::I sure want a hullllllllla hooooooooooop:::

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? New Kids

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla Ice

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? Piano/Sax

22.Can you play this instrument? Nopers

23.First Concert? Bon Jovi

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Hey I don't pretend, I dig 80's hair metal and I don't deny it. LOL

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? James Taylor

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Carpenters Compilation, Grant Lee Buffalo

27. What was your favorite concert? Skid Row/Tesla/Poison

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? No trouble, but I was underage and hung out with a few bands and shoulda been 18 (But NO I didn't do nuthing like yer thinking)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? *Beatles*
2.Floyd or Zep? *Zeppelin*
3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana?* The Who (lol)*
4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains?* STP*
5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *both*
6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *Bob*
7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *Neither*
8.Sting or the Police? *Police*
9.Chicago or Air Supply? *Chicago*
10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *Who's Moby???*
11.Metallica or Megadeth? *Metallica * 
12.Hootie or Hanson?* Hootie*
13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Gracie*
14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *(barf)*
15.Britney or Christina?* (barf)*
16.Madonna or Madonna? *No * 
17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *Alvin and the Chimunks * 

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *ICK*
19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *ICK ICK*
20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Sheryl Crow*
21.Favorite Instrument? *Electric Guitar*
22.Can you play this instrument? *No*
23.First Concert? *The Hudson Brothers*
24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? *None*
25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have?* STEVIE NICKS!!!!!!!!!!*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)?* Don't remember*
27. What was your favorite concert? *1975 - Madison Square Garden NY "The Original WHO" Pete - John - Roger - Keith - UN-Frickin-believable!!! * 
28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? *Yes - of course!!! At The Who concert me and my best friend brought Sparklers and lit them inside during the concert. Some security guard FLEW over seats to get to us and grab the spoarklers anf stamp them out! LOL We almost got thrown out! I was 15.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 3, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Music Questionaire: 

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Neither

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Neither

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Mariah

8.Sting or the Police? Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Neither

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Neither

12.Hootie or Hanson? Neither

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Neither

15.Britney or Christina? Neither

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna, of course!

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin & the Chipminks

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Neither

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Neither

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? Pedal Steel Guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? No

23.First Concert? New Riders of the Purple Sage

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Weird Al Yankovic

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? The Who

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? New Monsoon - Live at Telluride 2004

27. What was your favorite concert? A free show in New Paltz N.Y. featuring: Harvey Brooks, David Crosby, Dave Mason & The Dixie Dregs!!

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? I smoked a joint while dancing on a table top at a small club.

28. Bonus Question: Anything you ever regret about a concert experience?
iI got too drunk outside of the Spectrum in Philly before a Grateful Dead concert and passed out during the 1st song and only woke up for the encore.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2005)

Music Questionaire: 

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd *the old stuff especially*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana (krist, dave, kurdt) awesome trio!

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Macy Gray 

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob *you've got to legalize and don't criticize it* lol

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney

8.Sting or the Police? both

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? both Moby did some excellent remixes!

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Megadeth

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie and the Blowfish *Darius Rucker rocks*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync *friday night just got paid*

15.Britney or Christina? i sorta like the toxic song from Britanny 

16.Madonna or Madonna? both

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin and the Chipmunks

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? NKOB

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Milli Vanilli

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Jewel Kilcher *wonderful lsongwriter, musician, lyricist and poet*

21.Favorite Instrument? Theramin ....great for Halloween...hehehe

22.Can you play this instrument? yes...anyone can.

23.First Concert? Lee Greenwood at Stone Mountain, Georgia

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? I don't pretend to dislike anybody that I know of.

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? I'd like to see Bjork live

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? I got a tribute cd Lounge-a-palooza that has Ben Folds Five redoing *she don't use jelly* from the Flaming Lips in big band swing, lounge relaxed style..and a lounge group redoing "black hole sun" originally from Soundgarden...and the rest of the cd is great too.

27. What was your favorite concert? I liked Lollapalooza 1996 soooo many bands and artists there...an all day event!

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? Lollapalooza 1996...they wanted to take my camera away from me.

*OK now you are done*

Just Copy and Paste with your filled in answers down the thread.

Hope that you enjoy the Music Questionaire *smiles*


----------



## Judge_Dre (Oct 5, 2005)

Music Questionaire:

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Damn that's a tough one. Depend son my mood. Both are great

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Stone Temple Pilots

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Macy Gray

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob Marley

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? niether

8.Sting or the Police? Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? niether

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? one is aweful and the other is worse

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Megadeth

12.Hootie or Hanson? niether

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass, she was such a hottie!

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? neither

15.Britney or Christina? Christina

16.Madonna or Madonna? lol, I like her early stuff 

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin and the Chipmunks becasue Barbie and the Rockers were just a second-rate rip-off of Jem

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? I have to go with my hispanic brothers and go for Menudo

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla Ice because I chose to do "Ice, Ice Baby" at a kareoke bar this past summer

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Jewel

21.Favorite Instrument? I use to play the clarinet, alto sax, and recorder. I know, I'm lame.

22.Can you play this instrument? barely

23.First Concert? Ramones farwell tour-1995

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? BeeGees

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Rolling Stones

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? The Secret Machines- From Here is Nowhere

27. What was your favorite concert? Little Steven's Garge Rock Festival (I saw Iggy and the Stooges, the New York Dolls, and the Strokes!)

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? I sold LSD at a NIN show at Madison Square Garden, but never got caught.


----------



## zynth (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't know alot of these bands so ill just give them a Neither 

1. Beatles or Stones? *Beatles*

2. Floyd or Zep? *Zeppelin*

3. Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *Nirvana*_Not a big fan but Dave is awesome!_

4. Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *Neither*

5. Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *Macy Gray*

6. Bob or Ziggy Marley? *Bob*

7. Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *Mariah*

8. Sting or the Police? *Both*

9. Chicago or Air Supply? *Chicago*

10. Moby or remixed by Moby? *Both *

11. Metallica or Megadeth? *Neither*

12. Hootie or Hanson? *Neither*

13. Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Neither*

14. Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *NEITHER* Hate pop

15. Britney or Christina? *Both Kinda, but not.*

16. Madonna or Madonna? *Both *

17. Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *:'( Neither*

18. New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *NKOB*

19. Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *Milli Vanilli*

20. Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Sheryl Crow*

21. Favorite Instrument? *Anything with Strings*

22. Can you play this instrument? *I wish*

23. First Concert? *Echelon*

24. Musician you pretend to hate but really like? *Artic Monkeys*

25. Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *Blink-182*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded): *Art Brut - Bang Bang Rock and Roll*

27. What was your favorite concert? *FEEDER - Nottingham Rock City!!*

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? *I was too wasted to get in trouble, lol*


----------



## Tragdor (Oct 5, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? ep Sofie's choice!!!!!

2.Floyd or Zep? *hums another brick in the wall* Floyd!

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Pilots

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Peas

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Mariah

8.Sting or the Police? Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica 

12.Hootie or Hanson? ummmmbop lol Hanson

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Boys

15.Britney or Christina? Britney

16.Madonna or Madonna? I miss kinky Madonna

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin, Simion, Therdore!

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Menudo

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Ice Ice Baby

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? human voice

22.Can you play this instrument? yes

23.First Concert? Raffi I was like 4

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? nope

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Talking Heads!!! Darn you David Bryne!

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Ziggy Stardust by Bowie

27. What was your favorite concert? don't know

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? nope


----------



## fatlane (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm so upset there's no question where I can answer "Natacha Atlas" or "Angelique Kidjo". GIMMEE GIMMEE WORLD BEAT, BABY!


----------



## Robin Rocks (Oct 6, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Stones

2.Floyd or Zep? Do I have to choose?

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? BEP

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Either, just depends on my mood.

8.Sting or the Police? The Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Neither

12.Hootie or Hanson? Neither

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Grace Slick before she built that city crap song.

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync (ha I have a teenager and have seen them twice in concert so that's my excuse).

15.Britney or Christina? Christina

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna!

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Aaaaaaaalvin!

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Neither

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Milli Vanilli but only b/c they were popular back in the day before getting busted.

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? Flute and piano

22.Can you play this instrument? Yes

23.First Concert? Van Halen with David Lee Roth for the Women and Children First tour.

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? None. If I don't like them I don't listen unless I'm forced to by my daughter (but she's got really great taste in music for the most part).

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Pete Yorn and REM

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Low Millions - Ex Girlfriends

27. What was your favorite concert? Oh man, this is tough because I've been to some great shows. The Cure (all 3 times) of course has to top it because that's my favorite band but I just saw Coldplay and was blown away and how good they were live. David Gray was excellent. Better than Ezra (yes, they're still around and tour) puts on a great live show. 

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? I've never been in trouble at a show. I'm there for the music!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 6, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? *Stones*

2.Floyd or Zep? *Zeplin*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *Nirvana*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *Alice*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *Macy Gray*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *Bob*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *Mariah*

8.Sting or the Police? *The Police*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *Chicago*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *whatever*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? *Metallica*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *Hanson*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Grace*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *Backstreet*

15.Britney or Christina? *Christina*

16.Madonna or Madonna? *Madonna*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *Barbie*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo?* NKOB*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *Milli Vanilli*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Sheryl*

21.Favorite Instrument? *Guitar*

22.Can you play this instrument? *Yes*

23.First Concert? *A jazz concert when I was in the 5th grade. It blew.*

24. Musician you pretend to hate but really like? *Plead the 5th* 

25. Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *Mahalia Jackson*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *12 Stones*

27. What was your favorite concert? *Metallica/Guns & Roses concert somewherebouts in the 90's. Metallica blew G&R out of the water.*

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? *In High School I got stranded at a concert in another state because my date got into a fight out in the lobby when he left me to go get beer. He and the goons he scuffled with got thrown in the slammer I later discovered and my purse was locked in his car. I had to go home in a cab. $90.00 fare that I had to pay with money I was saving for a new guitar. My father was furious. *


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 6, 2005)

_1.Beatles or Stones? _ Depends on the era youre talking about: _Rubber Soul Beatles just slightly edges out Beggars Banquet Stones. 

2.Floyd or Zep? Like the bluesy early Zep, but I still prefer the Floyd of Careful with That Axe, Eugene.

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? An easier choice: Kurt and the boys, please, particularly when theyre at their alt-poppiest.

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains?  Neithers much floated my boat, but if forced to choose, Id go for AiC.

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? The Peas  Grays voice irritates the hell out of me.

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob, no contest. 

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney, but only for the girl-groupy How Will I Know? 

8.Sting or the Police? Police  first two albums.

9.Chicago or Air Supply?  Chicago  if only because I so thoroughly and totally loathe Making Love Out of Nothing At All.

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? The musicologist Moby who unearths great gospel tracks and makes em a part of discs like Play.

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Have I said how much I really hate this crap?

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie.

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Depends on the era: Mamas & Papas Cass is sublime, but her later solo stuff is extremely variable (too much lame L.A. pp studiowork); Jefferson Airplane Grace is also sweet, but she didnt really grow zaftig (from too much drinking, unfortunately) until the egregious Starship years. In the end, I listen to Cass more often than I do Grace.

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? NSync  for guesting on <I>The Simpsons</I>.

15.Britney or Christina? Sleater-Kinney.

16.Madonna or Madonna? Holiday era Madonna.

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Grew up on the Chipmunks, so thats where my loyalties lie.

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Musical Youth.

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Milli  because I have a soft spot for the masterminds behind their music and used to own a Boney M album.

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl.

21.Favorite Instrument? Lectric geetar.

22.Can you play this instrument? Nope.

23.First Concert? Shadows of Night, a Chicago area band in the sixties who had a regional hit with a cleaned-up version of Gloria. First big-name concert: folkie Judy Collins. Most fervent period of concert-going: the late 70s/early 80s, when punk & new wave was in flower. 

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Dont do that anymore. Used to tweak my wife about her love for the Moody Blues, taking a more contrarian rock purist stance em, but Ive quit playing that game . . .

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Graham Parker or the Old 97s.

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? New Pornographers, Twin Cinema, perhaps the densest pop-rock album that Ive heard in a long long time. 

27. What was your favorite concert? A Romeo Void gig at a small club in Urbana, Illinois, primarily because Deborah Iyall invited me back into her dressing room to chat before the show.

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? Nearly lost my glasses at an Iggy Pop concert in the same dark club that I saw Romeo Void. I was with a group of friends on the floor right in front of the stage when, right in mid-performance, someone knocked em off my face. I instantly dropped to the floor and started searching for the things as drunken fans jumped and bounced into each other all around me (this was in the era of pogo-ing). Amazingly, I managed to find and retrieve my specs without either them or me getting stepped on  but it was definitely a close call . . ._


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 15, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? *Stones*

2.Floyd or Zep? *Zep*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *neither*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *neither*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *both*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *Bob*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *Houston*

8.Sting or the Police? *Sting*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *Chicago*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *or not at all?*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? *Metallica*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *yikes! Hootie*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Cass of course*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *neither*

15.Britney or Christina? *neither*

16.Madonna or Madonna? *Madonna before she became spiritual*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *kill the chipmunks!*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *neither*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *Ice baby*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Sheryl Crow... does she have the ugliest calves, or what?*

21.Favorite Instrument? *Going to have to refrain from answering *

22.Can you play this instrument? *oh yeah*

23.First Concert? *oh I can't remeber that far back*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?* I never pretend*

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *Tons of people*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *Sheryl Crow*

27. What was your favorite concert? *A Hank Jr. concert years ago when I was seated in the cowboy section *

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? *Oh please, I am always sweet and demure!*


----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 15, 2005)

Music Questionaire: 

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Zep

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Not sure! LOL

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? BEP

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? BOB

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney

8.Sting or the Police? Sting

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? ????????

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? HOOOOOOTIE

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N;Sync

15.Britney or Christina? Brittany

16.Madonna or Madonna? I like them both the same! LOL

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Barbie and the Rockers!

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Menudo! Ahhh Ricky Martin!

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Milli Vinilli - they were HoT even though they didn't sing!

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Jewel

21.Favorite Instrument? Piano

22.Can you play this instrument? Yes, and a few others!

23.First Concert? The Go-Go's

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? I don't pretend!

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Celine Dion

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Gwen Stefani

27. What was your favorite concert? Ssrah Brightman!!!!!

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? The most Trouble I have ever caused at a concert was eating too many of those damn soft pretzles and then I can't breath I'm so full! LOL


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 15, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Stones

2.Floyd or Zep? ZEP

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? WHO COULD EVER CHOOSE BETWEEN

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? See above

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? SHUT Up , shut up.. I'm a fan.. but both

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? BOB

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? HA... HA ... HA... DID I laugh

8.Sting or the Police? is there a Police with out Sting that is the question? Sting solo final answer...

9.Chicago or Air Supply? (shakes head)what a mix.

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby Dick any day...

11.Metallica or Megadeth? GIve me a Megadeath before I have to sit threw another Metallica song anyday...(the exception and there always is a exception is enter-sandman)

12.Hootie or Hanson? embarasing as it maybe.. I like em both...

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'sync

15.Britney or Christina? Only a guy would put these gals in a survey.. about music.. truly a TandA question ..

16.Madonna or Madonna? YIP!!!

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? CHIPMUNKSSSSSSSSSSS

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? I had such a crush on the NKOTB.. Before the rap years..

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? lol.. 

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? LOVE them both

21.Favorite Instrument? imagine that....

22.Can you play this instrument? you bet

23.First Concert? ALL-4- ONE.. giggle I was 14.. 

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? I don't pretent if i like it I like it.. LIVE with it.

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? BB King.. and.. Kenny Wayne Sheperad. (and you would think since there both in Louisiana constantlyboth have played the house of blues, I would have seen them..)but sadly no....

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? KanYeWest late registration

27. What was your favorite concert? never been to a really good concert. ever..

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do?no 

*OK now you are done*

Just Copy and Paste with your filled in answers down the thread.

Hope that you enjoy the Music Questionaire *smiles*
__________________
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; love one another &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 15, 2005)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Music Questionaire:
> 
> 15.Britney or Christina? *Double Ack. I do not understand how they or Jessica Simpson even have careers when people like Alicia Keys and Joss Stone exist. *




Well this is off topic, but does anyone else think it is creepy that The Avenue is carrying a line of Jessica Simpson designer jeans????

AND I love Alicia Keys!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2005)

This music questionaire was made entirely by my friend Jean, she's a girl.

I did make one or two of the questions, though.

I got this in an e-mail a while back. I inspired her and she inspired me. A lot of people I know in real life read and respond to questionaires, because they can be a lot of fun. 

But heck, me and Jean have a lot in common..as far as music goes..etc..

Jean is my sister's girlfriend...I dunno if anybody talks about lesbian relationships in here. But I think she is a very cool person and fun to be around. I love hanging out with my sister and Jean. She thinks her favorite techno artist is me. hehehe


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 15, 2005)

AS far as questionnaires I love them.. As far as the questions I think there very cool ones. No matter who come up with them. I live in Louisiana and not to many of my friends do like Britinay Spears , as far as Christiana , isn't she just another Britinay or vise a versa. At last Mr. Swamptoad person man I was going to compliment you on the unity topics you are all about. YOU seem to be very idealist and that is very cool.
on other topic of post... 
For the Avenue selling Jessica jeans.. (lol) thats crazy, BUT in a way sorta cool to.I never could shop the Avenue anyway.. There sizes were way to small for this tall fat girl.. However I do know my mother has purchased some things there so there sizes must have gotten better.


----------



## ATrueFA (Oct 15, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Stones

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Both

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Neither

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Neither

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Neither

8.Sting or the Police? Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Neither

12.Hootie or Hanson? Neither

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Grace Slick

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Neither

15.Britney or Christina? Yuck, you gotta be kidding right?

16.Madonna or Madonna? Neither

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Neither

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Neither

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? 12 string guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? nope

23.First Concert? The Animals in '67

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? To old for that crap

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Leonard Cohen

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Haven't bought any CDs lately but just bought the just released Neil Yong Greatest Hits 2 on 200 gram vinyl LP/record

27. What was your favorite concert? Emerson, Lake and Palmer at Soldiers Field in Chicago in '76 

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? I pissed off Al Stewart at 3 different concerts over a 4 year period by yelling out the name of a song he did that he hates and will not perform live and each time once I started 100s of other joined in chanting it. The first time he said "One thing about doing requests is I don't have to do them" In the 3rd concert he actually remembered me and said "Oh no, you again, you've really done your homework"


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 15, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? 
Beatles.
2.Floyd or Zep? 
Floyd.
3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? 
Nirvana.
4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? 
Don't care.
5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? 
Don't care.
6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? 
Bob.
7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? 
Don't care.
8.Sting or the Police? 
Both.
9.Chicago or Air Supply? 
Chicago.
10.Moby or remixed by Moby? 
Don't care.
11.Metallica or Megadeth?
Metallica.
12.Hootie or Hanson? 
Hootie.
13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick?
Either.
14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? 
No.
15.Britney or Christina? 
No.
16.Madonna or Madonna? 
No.
17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks?
No.
18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? 
No.
19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? 
Vanilla Ice.
20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? 
Don't care.
21.Favorite Instrument? 
Guitar.
22.Can you play this instrument? 
Yes.
23.First Concert? 
Don McLean
24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?
None.
25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have?
Queen + Paul Rodgers
26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)?
Killer Queen - A Tribute To Queen
27. What was your favorite concert?
Paul McCartney (or B.B. King since I got to meet him at that one...)
28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do?
No. N/A.


----------



## John C. (Oct 15, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? 
Beatles.
2.Floyd or Zep? 
Floyd.
3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? 
Nirvana.
4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? 
Heard the name but didnt know a song yet.
5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? 
Black Eyed Peas.
6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? 
Bob.
7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? 
Whitney (just because i can't stand Mariah ;-) )
8.Sting or the Police? 
Police
9.Chicago or Air Supply? 
Chicago.
10.Moby or remixed by Moby? 
Uh?
11.Metallica or Megadeth?
Metallica
12.Hootie or Hanson? 
Aha  
13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick?
i think i need an update in temporary music 
14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? 
first http://www.atomfilms.com/landing/landingIndex.jsp?id=regurge03 
15.Britney or Christina? 
Britney facewise and Christina bodywise, but musicwise? 
16.Madonna or Madonna? 
Madonna
17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks?
UH hm ...
18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? 
Prolly 2 boygroups, i was never really interested in this
19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? 
Vanilla Ice
20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? 
Sheryl Crow
21.Favorite Instrument? 
Guitar.
22.Can you play this instrument? 
Yes.
23.First Concert? 
Mothers Finest 
24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?
BeeGees, ABBA
25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have?
Beatles, Queen
26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)?
Beatles Revolver
27. What was your favorite concert?
ACDC 
28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do?
No


----------



## Chode McBlob (Oct 16, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Both are great

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvan is OK. I never heard any of Pearls Jam before.

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP, I never heard any Alice In Chains.

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Neither. Never heard of Macy Gray but I hate The Black Eyed Peas.

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Nether, not into reggae

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Neither

8.Sting or the Police? Neither

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Never heard of him.

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Haven't heard their sound. Headbanging stuff, I know.

12.Hootie or Hanson? Who's Hanson?

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Grace Slick

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Neither

15.Britney or Christina? Neither

16.Madonna or Madonna? Neither

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Neither

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Neither

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Neither

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Neither

21.Favorite Instrument? Guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? Only play CD's.

23.First Concert? Deep Purple, when they had the Burn album

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? N/A

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Pink Floyd, Led Zep.

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Joe Satriani

27. What was your favorite concert? Hot Tuna on LI, NY. I saw the 3 times.

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? No.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2005)

>Music Questionaire:
>
>1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

>2.Floyd or Zep? Led Zeppelin

>
>3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam

>
>4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Alice In Chains

>
>5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Baked Beans


>6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob Marley
>
>7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney Houston
>
>8.Sting or the Police? The Police

>
>9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago
>
>10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby

>
>11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

>
>12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie and the Blowfish

>
>13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass
>
>14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync
>
>15.Britney or Christina? Britney Spears

>
>16.Madonna or Madonna? Debbie Gibson
>
>17.Tatu or Pink? Maroon
>
>18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Geto Boys


>19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla Coke

>
>20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow
>
>21.Favorite Instrument? Does orchestra count?
>
>22.Can you play this instrument? Not all of it
>
>23.First Concert? Starflyer 59, I think

>
>24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? I really don't pretend... but I guess the closest answer would have to be Tom Jones

>25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have?
>John Zorn and Bob Dylan
>
>26. Last CD bought (or downloaded): Charles Ives - Holiday Symphony>
>You know the drill, erase my answers, fill yours in,
>forward it to music freaks all over.

*Jeremy*


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 27, 2005)

>1.Beatles or Stones? Stones, but just barely.

>2.Floyd or Zep? Led Zeppelin

>3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

>4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Alice

>5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Black Eyed Peas.

>6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob Marley then Damian, then ziggy.

>7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Can't really stand either anymore.

>8.Sting or the Police? The Police

>9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

>10.Moby or remixed by Moby? remixed by Moby

>11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica, by a guitar string

>12.Hootie or Hanson? Hmm, distilled vinegar or concentrated lemon juice... I guess Hanson.

>13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? I wish I could tell you.

>14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Backstreet!

>15.Britney or Christina? Britney Spears

>16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna. Madonna seems to need to do some root finding.

>17.Tatu or Pink? P!nk, unless I'm particularly depressed

>18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? NKOTB. Menudo is a mexican hangover remedy made've pigs feet and tripe.

>19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Too cold, too cold!

>20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? The Crow

>21.Favorite Instrument? Probably some kind of synth

>22.Can you play this instrument? Not yet.

>23.First Concert? Lollapalooza '96

>24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Nobody. You'd be better off asking about bands I try to hate but fail.

>25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? KMFDM, Ministry, Elephant Man... there's a long list, actually.

>26. Last CD bought (or downloaded): Rantology by ministry. 

>27. What was your favorite concert? Funker Vogt @ DNA Lounge '02

>28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? Gotten a bit carried away in the pit once or twice.


----------



## Buffie (Oct 27, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? ~John Lennon~

2.Floyd or Zep? ~Squirm...~ Uhh uhh, Floyd, but I loves me some Zep.

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? ~Foo Fighters. LOL There's a connection, think.~

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? ~STP~

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? ~Peas~

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? ~Not into Reggae~

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? ~Mariah~

8.Sting or the Police? ~Yes, please.~

9.Chicago or Air Supply? ~I just threw up a little.~

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? ~Either.~

11.Metallica or Megadeth? ~Megadeth!~

12.Hootie or Hanson? ~I just threw up a little more.~

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? ~I'm gonna go with whoever said Joni Mitchell.~

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? ~Backstreet Boys! :smitten: ~

15.Britney or Christina? ~Britney~

16.Madonna or Madonna? ~80s Madonna~

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? ~Barbie~

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? ~Backstreet Boys! :smitten: ~

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? ~I'd slap either, no preference.~

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? ~I'd slap both, given the opportunity.~

21.Favorite Instrument? ~Drums~

22.Can you play this instrument? ~Actually, yes.~

23.First Concert? ~Don't remember, but I think it might have been James Taylor, with my parents, when I was like 5.~

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? ~I'm outta the closet about my bad taste.~

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? ~Too many to name.~

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? ~Planning to buy McFly soon.~

27. What was your favorite concert? ~Any one of the times I saw Poison.~

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? ~My best friend's older brother got all sweaty and gnarly at a Spin Doctors/Soul Asylum outdoor show. He proceeded to flop his greasy self onto my clean blanket, under my big umbrella and fling his disgusting, slimy head right into my nice, dry lap. I grabbed him by his grody hair and yanked him off me just before he blew chunks all over our friend. I was so mad at him, I made him ride home with someone else. Not necessarily trouble for me, but he was on my shit list for a month.~


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Oct 27, 2005)

Music Questionaire:  

1.Beatles or Stones? Yes. 

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd.

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Jam.

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP.

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? BEP.

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob.

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? No.

8.Sting or the Police? Police.

9.Chicago or Air Supply? No.

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby.

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica.

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie.

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Yes?

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Oh hell no.

15.Britney or Christina? Are you paying me to listen to one?

16.Madonna or Madonna? Which one is the Virgin Mary?

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Barbie and the Chipmunks.

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? That's a good joke.

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla ice cream.

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Crow.

21.Favorite Instrument? Digital Probe Thermometer.

22.Can you play this instrument? Yep.

23.First Concert? Weird Al Yankovic.

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? None.

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Tom Waits.

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Real Gone.

27. What was your favorite concert? Squirrel Nut Zippers at the Roxie.

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? 

The record was sealed and confidentiality agreements were signed by all parties as a part of the settlement.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 28, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles.

2.Floyd or Zep? Led, no contest.

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Vana.

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Alice In Chains

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? BEP(before adding fergie)

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? 1 song by Mariah.

8.Sting or the Police? Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? hmm...that's interesting. remixed.

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? The Clash

15.Britney or Christina? Both. Musically...neither.

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna.

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin!

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? NKOTB

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Ice, ice, baby.

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Jewel. WAY cuter.

21.Favorite Instrument? Guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? Yeah

23.First Concert? hmm...can NOT remember

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Bright Eyes

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? The Clash, Bowie, SP

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Bjork-Medulla or Aesop Rock-Fast Cars, Danger, Fire & Knives

27. What was your favorite concert? Warped Tour '05...opened for DJ Q-Unique, and reggie and the full effect rocked hard.

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? yeah. i was dancing at a roots concert at American University in DC and a security guy asked me to stop, but to no avail. he didn't come back, though.

aaron£


----------



## Scarface (Oct 28, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Stones

2.Floyd or Zep? Zep

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Funnily enough I saw Macy Gray in concert supported by the Black Eyed Peas.... Peas were better.

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob, but you gotta feel for Ziggy

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Bobby Brown

8.Sting or the Police? The Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby I guess

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Ill take the bullet train before i pick either

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? either way they suck

15.Britney or Christina? Christina can actually sing so i guess her.

16.Madonna or Madonna? Neither, shes an idiot. 

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin!!!!!!!!!.........Simon!!!!!!!........Theodore!!!!!!!

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? neither

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? one faked sucking while the other faked the funk, i guess ill take ice. 

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? Drums

22.Can you play this instrument? No

23.First Concert? Oasis

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? None i tell it like it is

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Marvin Gaye

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? i usually get singles cause i dj, last thing i downloaded was probably "Welcome to Jamrock" by Jr Gong Marley

27. What was your favorite concert? Up in Smoke Tour 2000

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? If I did Id never tell.


----------



## DaBigLadyBug (Oct 28, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Stones

2.Floyd or Zep? The Zep forsure

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Alice

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Macy,forsure!!

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney...with out the drugs!

8.Sting or the Police? Sting

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync?  neither

15.Britney or Christina? christina

16.Madonna or Madonna? No Thanks

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? New Kids

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? drums

22.Can you play this instrument? have no clue how too

23.First Concert? Prince!!!........LOVED IT!

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Elvis 

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Not sure on this one 

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)?Local Man.......Prince Jaba:smitten: 

27. What was your favorite concert?still has to be Prince

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do?......nope im a good,good girl!


----------



## DDP (Oct 28, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Both put me to sleep but Floyd - oh I hate when you're listening to rock radio and they are jamming and they hit the Floyd or Zep stuff to meet their quota of Floyd/ Zep songs to play

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Neither

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Neither

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Neither

8.Sting or the Police? Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Are you serious!?! 

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Emimen beating the krap out of him and force feeding him at cheeseburger! I hate Emimem so arrest him afterwards!

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica, it takes a special kinda person to like Megadeth!

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hoochies! Yes! oh wait.....

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Who tha hell are these- oh wait from "Will & Grace" um I'd have to go with the black haired woman on the show

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? The person that programed their loops on the computer that they lip synced to ....

15.Britney or Christina? The person that programed their loops on the computer...

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna before she ran out of gimmicks

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? John Rocker

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Chicken Enchiladas

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Is this like an eye test? What krap is better 1 or 2... 1 or 2?

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? ....

21.Favorite Instrument? Guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? Yes Sir!

23.First Concert? Beatlemainia!

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? I don't pretend to like krap...

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Beatles or the Doors

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Seether - Karma & Effect

27. What was your favorite concert? The Cure- Disintegration (Prayer Tour)

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? Now if we told...... 


Sorry to seem to be a smart ass - just having fun!
DDP


----------



## Goddess_Heather (Oct 28, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? *stones*

2.Floyd or Zep? *zep*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *pearl jam*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *Can't I like them both?*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *Macy Gray*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *Bob*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *Whitney*

8.Sting or the Police? *Sting*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *ohh... air supply.. although i love that song Look away*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby?  

11.Metallica or Megadeth?*Definately Metallica*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *Hootie*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick?*Neither*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *Backstreet Boys*

15.Britney or Christina? *Britney*

16.Madonna or Madonna? *Old skool Madonna*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks?*Barbie and the rockers!*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *NKOTB*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *Vanilla Ice*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Jewel*

21.Favorite Instrument? *don't really have a favorite*

22.Can you play this instrument? 

23.First Concert? *NKOTB!!!*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?*NKOTB ( yes i still have their cd's*

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have?*Metallica*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)?*80's karaoke so i can practice " kiss me deadly" by Lita ford*

27. What was your favorite concert? *Ted Nugent, Skid Row and Kiss. Sept 2000*

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? *Nothing out of the ordinary.. sex drugs and rock & roll!
*


----------



## Ash (Oct 28, 2005)

1.Beatles or Stones? The Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Pink Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Stone Temple Pilots

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Ugh, I HATE the Black Eyed Peas. Therefore, Macy wins by default. 

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob Marley

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Gah, neither!

8.Sting or the Police? Both!

9.Chicago or Air Supply? I choose both! How could I choose? 

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? neither...not really my thing at all. 

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Megadeth, but only because I'd rather die than listen to Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Both!

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync

15.Britney or Christina? Neither

16.Madonna or Madonna? A drag queen Madonna impersonator

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin, Simon, and Theodore

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? New Kids on the Block

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla Ice

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Jewel

21.Favorite Instrument? Guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? Nope...I wish

23.First Concert? Aerosmith

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Country girl groups.

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Coheed and Cambria

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Coheed and Cambria's Good Apollo, I'm Burning Star IV: Volume I - From Fear Through the Eyes of Madness

27. What was your favorite concert? Aerosmith

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? I've never gotten caught, but I always wedge my digital camera in my bra, between my boobs in order to get it into venues. The no-cameras rule is lame anyway.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2008)

Jeffrey made me do it......  


1.Beatles or Stones? Stones all the way, baby 

2.Floyd or Zep? Zeppelin...hands down...not even a contest 

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Duh....Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? methinks Alice....

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? BEP for the win

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob, of course....

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *almost pukes* 

8.Sting or the Police? The Police stole my heart decades ago :bow:

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *definitely pukes this time*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? ermmmmm who cares?

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica, no question

12.Hootie or Hanson? Lol, Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass had class 

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? BSB :wubu: :blush: 

15.Britney or Christina? Britney - but only because I like the new album...

16.Madonna or Madonna? Good boy....there is nothing to compare to Madonna   

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin....eff Barb 

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Menudo...but only because they had Ricky Martin once upon a time

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Milli had more than one good song....

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Jewel- Sheryl Crow usually sucks in my book 

21.Favorite Instrument? piano...and then a guitar I suppose

22.Can you play this instrument? lol, hell no 

23.First Concert? Cinderella/Winger/Bullet Boys

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? I keep it real baby.....

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? no

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Kelly Clarkson's latest

27. What was your favorite concert? the one I just mentioned

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do?

It was very crowded and I was standing near the front with some friends. I kept feeling something on my arse. I felt it often enough to turn around in a crowd. I looked at the guy behind me...he looked back. I felt it again...and knew it wasn't accidental. I turned again and told him to keep his hands off. He said nothing.....
I felt it again and I turned around and threatened him. He seemed to be having fun with this....he did it again. 
I had some options:
1. Slug him...hard...in the face...in the middle of a big throng of people that kept pushing forward...kind of making it hard to breathe. This seemed like a very bad idea in that situation.
2. Stand where I was and pretend I didn't feel it...and let him keep on molesting me.
3. Move away...which ultimately led to me having to fall further back in the crowd. That part sucked  but it was the option I chose.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 11, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? *Beatles - hands down*

2.Floyd or Zep? *Floyd, but only with Roger Waters*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *Nirvana*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *Alice In Chains*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *The Peas*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *C'mon.........BOB*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *Whitney*

8.Sting or the Police? *The Police. Sting sucks now*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *Chicago*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *ummmmm.....the remix stuff*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? *Metallica*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *Neither*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Slick*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *Backstreet*

15.Britney or Christina? *Brit, but only her early stuff*

16.Madonna or Madonna? * I don't know........*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *The Chipmunks*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? * Neither*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *Neither*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Sheryl Crow*

21.Favorite Instrument? *Acoustic Guitar*

22.Can you play this instrument? *Yep*

23.First Concert? *Chicago & Iron Butterfly*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? *Fergie*

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *Daniela Cotton*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *Daniela Cotton*

27. What was your favorite concert? *1983 - The Tubes/Capitol Theatre/Passaic, NJ*. Less than 100 people in the audience due to a dangerous snowstorm. The weather was so bad that the Plimsouls, who were the opening act, couldn't make it in from Newark Airport. The Tubes played for 3 1/2 hours in the best rock 'n roll concert I ever saw.

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? *I plead the fifth on the grounds it might incriminate me!*


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 11, 2008)

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? 
*Mariah Carey*

15.Britney or Christina? 
*Britney*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow?
*Sherly Crow *

23.First Concert? 
*Kenny Chesney*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?
*Well, Jessica Simpson is my guilty pleasure, but I will admit that I love her.*

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have?
*Tim McGraw and Faith Hill together (Soul II Soul tour)*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)?
*Alan Jackson's "Good Time" and Toby Keith "35 Biggest Hits"*

27. What was your favorite concert? 
*Kenny Chesney's 2008 Poets and Pirates Tour*


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2008)

Guess I'll join in, since I never did in the first go-round.
Greeny the reviver!

1. *Beatles or Stones?* The Beatles
2. *Floyd or Zep?* Pink Floyd
3. *Pearl Jam or Nirvana?* Pearl Jam
4. *Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains?* Stone Temple Pilots
5. *Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas?* I do not know enough about either one to say...
6. *Bob or Ziggy Marley?* Bob Marley
7. *Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey?* Mariah Carey
8. *Sting or the Police?* The Police
9. *Chicago or Air Supply?* Chicago
10. *Moby or remixed by Moby?* I do not know enough about either one to say...
11. *Metallica or Megadeth?* Metallica
12. *Hootie or Hanson?* Hootie & The Blowfish
13. *Mama Cass or Grace Slick?* Neither
14. *Backstreet Boys or N'Sync?* Neither
15. *Britney or Christina?* Christina Aguilera
16. *Madonna or Madonna?* I never cared for her [ever]...
17. *Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks?* Avlin And The Chipmunks
18. *New Kids On The Block or Menudo?* Neither
19. *Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice?* Neither
20. *Jewel or Sheryl Crow?* Sheryl Crow
21. *Favorite Instrument?* Trumpet
22. *Can you play this instrument?* Yes
23. *First Concert?* The Trans-Siberian Orchestra
24. *Musician you pretend to hate but really like?* None - I admit to all musicians/bands I like
25. *Anyone you would like to see live but never have?* Porcupine Tree, Pain Of Salvation, Coheed And Cambria, Marillion, Frost*, The Mars Volta, Pink Floyd (David, Roger, Richard, Nick) ... just to name a few
26. *Last CD bought (or downloaded)?* Pain Of Salvation - The Perfect Element, Part I
27. *What was your favorite concert?* *Progressive Nation*: Three, Between The Buried And Me, Opeth, and Dream Theater.
28. *Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert?* Negative.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 11, 2008)

Music Questionaire:  

1.Beatles or Stones? 

2.Floyd or Zep? 

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? 

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? 

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? 

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? 

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? 

8.Sting or the Police? 

9.Chicago or Air Supply? 

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? who?

11.Metallica or Megadeth? neither

12.Hootie or Hanson? 

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick?

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? gag

15.Britney or Christina? double gag

16.Madonna or Madonna? OLD Madonna

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks?

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? 

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? BWAH HAH HAH HAH

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? 

21.Favorite Instrument? Piano

22.Can you play this instrument? A little

23.First Concert? REO Speedwagon

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Barry Manilow

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Elton John

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? KT Tunstall's latest

27. What was your favorite concert? MeatLoaf

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? No, I am a nerd

*OK now you are done*

Just Copy and Paste with your filled in answers down the thread.

Hope that you enjoy the Music Questionaire *smiles*[/quote]


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 11, 2008)

>1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles, surprisingly

>2.Floyd or Zep? Led Zeppelin

>3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana, though 5 years ago I would've said differently

>4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Alice in Chains

>5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? the Peas only because "Let's Get Retarded" > "I Try"

>6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Marley Marl

>7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Mariah did "Honey" and "Heartbreaker"

>8.Sting or the Police? Not even close, Police

>9.Chicago or Air Supply? euthanasia

>10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby definitely

>11.Metallica or Megadeth? Slayer

>12.Hootie or Hanson? Hanson by kilometers

>13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? I'll take the fat one

>14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? This is really, really close. But N'Sync only improved with time and BSB got worse.

>15.Britney or Christina? Britney by acres

>16.Madonna or Madonna? all Madonna all the time

>17.Tatu or Pink? Pink

>18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? The New NKTOB song is great actually!

>19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla. TING

>20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Oh, Sheryl Crow definitely.

>21.Favorite Instrument? theremin

>22.Can you play this instrument? can anyone?

>23.First Concert? Beck, Odelay tour

>24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Death Cab For Cutie. Ugh.

>25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Never got to see a few favorite bands before they broke up...Luna, Archers of Loaf, Clem Snide, That Dog, Alice In Chains, the list goes on. As for living/together people, Tom Waits and PJ Harvey are by far at the top of my haven't seen em list. Prince too.

>26. Last CD bought (or downloaded): Katy Perry, One of the Boys

>27. What was your favorite concert? The Dismemberment Plan, '03. Aerosmith in '96-97 comes close.

>28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? Threw a copy of my CD at Rilo Kiley onstage and I think pissed off Blake.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 11, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Pink Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Stone Temple Pilots

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? The Black Eyed Peas

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob Marley

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney Houston

8.Sting or the Police? the Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica 
12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Grace Slick

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync

15.Britney or Christina? Christina

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna & Madonna

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin & the Chipmunks

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? New Kids On The Block

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Milli Vanilli

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Jewel

21.Favorite Instrument? Cowbell

22.Can you play this instrument? Yes

23.First Concert? Lollapalooza

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? none 
25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Tina Turner in concert 
26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Too $hort 
27. What was your favorite concert? Billy Joel and Elton John 
28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? Yes, it was for fighting


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay, the music questionaire! :bow:

And, I didn't make you do it, Caroline. 
But I'm glad that you *bumped it* :bow:


And now that it is bumped ... will it remain here or find its way to the lounge?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 12, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Music Questionaire:
> 
> 1.Beatles
> 2.Floyd
> ...


:happy::happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 12, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> >9.Chicago or Air Supply? euthanasia





LOL !!! 

oh and you picked the theremin, too. *WHOA!*


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 12, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? Stones

2.Floyd or Zep? Zep

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? LOVE Alice in Chains

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? The Black Eyed Peas

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob Marley

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Mariah, she's on fire

8.Sting or the Police? Sting

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica 
12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? both

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync

15.Britney or Christina? Christina

16.Madonna or Madonna? old and new

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin & the Chipmunks

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? New Kids On The Block

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Milli Vanilli

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? electric guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? no

23.First Concert? Shaun Cassidy

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? don't usually admit to liking Britney Spears 
25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? TransSiberian Orchestra 
26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Muse 
27. What was your favorite concert? Rolling Stones Steel Wheel Tour, 5th row floor 
28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? smoke weed?


----------



## Codymac44 (Jun 12, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? Stones

2.Floyd or Zep? Zep

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? um...alice in chains?

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? B.E.P

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? idk who those people are

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? blah

8.Sting or the Police? police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? making love...out of nothing at all...

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? um, Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? idk

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *dies*

15.Britney or Christina? Chris

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna?

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? blah

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Ice

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? Guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? I'd to say I can...but I'd be lying :/

23.First Concert? never *cries*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? AC/DC

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Black Sabbath Paranoid I think...

27. What was your favorite concert? N/A

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? N/A


----------



## The Fez (Jun 12, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? Stones

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? haven't given either of them a proper listen

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? BEP

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? indifferent

8.Sting or the Police? Police; the tracks are pure amazing, although Sting's are too, hard to call

9.Chicago or Air Supply? indifferent

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? remixed

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? lol..

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? n/a

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? n/a

15.Britney or Christina? uh... n/a

16.Madonna or Madonna? option C!

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? I can't answer half of these, lol

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? NKotB

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? ..

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? ....

21.Favorite Instrument? Piano

22.Can you play this instrument? grade 8 and teaching 

23.First Concert? The Police, I think

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? DnB

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Rage Against the Machine; interviewing them at Reading festival this year!

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace

27. What was your favorite concert? Editors at Alexandra Palace

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? Almost got thrown out of Alexandra Palace with the Editors for trying to blag our way backstage.. until it worked and we got to interview them!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> And, I didn't make you do it, Caroline.



Hey...that's my story and I'm sticking to it....


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 12, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? Stones

2.Floyd or Zep? Zep

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Neither

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Macy Gray

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney Houston

8.Sting or the Police? Sting

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Air Supply

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Either

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Love them both

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync

15.Britney or Christina? Christina

16.Madonna or Madonna? Huh??

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin and the Chipmunks

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Menudo

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla Ice

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Jewel

21.Favorite Instrument? Drums

22.Can you play this instrument? No

23.First Concert? Peter Frampton at the Tower Theater in Philly

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Barry Manilow

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Neil Diamond

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Australian anthems [while on a trip their]

27. What was your favorite concert? Rolling Stones Steel Wheels Tour

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? Can't think of anything


----------



## Miss Liz (Jun 13, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? Both

2.Floyd or Zep? Both

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Not a big fan of either band, but since I really hate Teen Spirit, I'll go with Pearl Jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? AIC

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Neither

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Runs away to find ear plugs

8.Sting or the Police? Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Never heard anything by Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Both

12.Hootie or Hanson? Neither

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Both

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Neither

15.Britney or Christina? The only pop tarts I like come in a box from the grocery store 

16.Madonna or Madonna? indifferent

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Chipmunks

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? shudders

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice?  no, just no

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Neither

21.Favorite Instrument? Guitar/Drums

22.Can you play this instrument? No

23.First Concert? Kiss in 1975. My brother & his best friend were bigger fans, but since I got shot down as "too young" to see Bowie or Alice Cooper about a year earlier, there was no way I was going to let my little brother see a "real" concert before me. 

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? None

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Way too many due to lack of $$$

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? I usually download singles. Don't remember which CD I bought last - probably something to fill in my collection or update from vinyl since I don't have a turntable anymore

27. What was your favorite concert? Tough decision - I'll go with VH since it was the first show we didn't need a ride from anyone's parents 

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? Never got caught, so that would be a no :happy:

*OK now you are done*


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 13, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? *Tricky.....Beatles just clinch it!*

2.Floyd or Zep? *Again difficult...think I'll go Floyd though*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *Nirvana*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *Alice in Chains*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *Macy Gray*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *Bob....or Damien!*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *Whitney without a doubt!*

8.Sting or the Police? *The Police*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *ummm.....who?!*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *Remixed by Moby*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? *Metallica*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *Hanson (!)*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Mama Cass*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *Backstreet Boys*

15.Britney or Christina? *Christina*

16.Madonna or Madonna? *Madonna!*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *Neither neither neither!*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *NKotB*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *Vanilla Ice*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Sheryl Crow*

21.Favorite Instrument? *spanish guitar.....or sitar....or bassoon...or piano....or any!*

22.Can you play this instrument? *bassoon and piano I can, yup*

23.First Concert? *Smash Hits Poll Winners Party 1997*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? *Ummm....none, I have no shame in admitting anything!*

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *Muse*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *Vampire Weekend*

27. What was your favorite concert? *There's been lots but Mika at Somerset House was particularly fabulous, and Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip was ace too*

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? *Nope, no trouble.*


----------



## Leadfoot307 (Jun 13, 2008)

Music Questionaire: 

1.Beatles or Stones? Stones

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? both

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? BEP

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? neither

8.Sting or the Police? both

9.Chicago or Air Supply? not Air Supply

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? both

11.Metallica or Megadeth? METALLICA

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? never

15.Britney or Christina? neither

16.Madonna or Madonna? new

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? neither

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? neither

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Milli Vanilli

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? no unfortunately

23.First Concert? Blue Oyster Cult

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Milli Vanilli

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Beck

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Muse

27. What was your favorite concert? Queensryche with my wife

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? smoked weed


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jun 14, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones?
Beatles 

2.Floyd or Zep? 
Zep

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? 
Pearl Jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? 
Alice in Chains

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? 
Black Eyed Peas

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? 
Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? 
neither, bleh

8.Sting or the Police?
PO-lice 

9.Chicago or Air Supply?
Chicago 

10.Moby or remixed by Moby?
neither 

11.Metallica or Megadeth?
Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson?
Hootie 

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick?
Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync?
*dry heave* neither 

15.Britney or Christina? 
*another dry heave*

16.Madonna or Madonna?
OLD Madonna 

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks?
Josey and the Pussycats

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? 
*fresh heave*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? 
Vanilli

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? 
Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument?
Piano 

22.Can you play this instrument?
a little bit 

23.First Concert?
Black Sabbath (with Dio as frontman), 1980ish 

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?
bluegrass

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have?
Allman Brothers Band

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)?
Cream Live at the Royal Albert Hall

27. What was your favorite concert?
James McMurtry

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do?
Almost flung myself over the nosebleed balcony rail at the Ozzy show cause I was wicked stoned


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hey...that's my story and I'm sticking to it....




Somehow I knew you'd say that! :doh:


----------



## WildFox500 (Jun 14, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? The Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Led Zeppelin

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Eh. Both are terrible.

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Alice in Chains

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Black Eyed Peas

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob Marley

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney Houston

8.Sting or the Police? The Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Remixed

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Megadeth

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Grace Slick

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? That's like choosing between drowning and dying in a fire.

15.Britney or Christina? Christina simply because she's not all over the news for no reason.

16.Madonna or Madonna? As in Lady Madonna? By The Beatles?

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Both are horrible, but at least New Kids didn't spawn Ricky Martin.

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Milli Vanilli

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Jewel

21.Favorite Instrument? Electric Guitar. Or flooglehorn.

22.Can you play this instrument? Poorly.

23.First Concert? Joan Jett and The Blackhearts.

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? I can't think of any.

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Zeppelin. I hope they start touring again...

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Here We Stand by The Fratellis

27. What was your favorite concert? Tool a couple years ago. Pretty lasers...

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? I tried to convince security that my friend would perform fellatio on the members of Tool if we were allowed backstage...


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 14, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana, I still long for Kurt

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Black Eyed Peas

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob 

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Mariah

8.Sting or the Police? The Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Air Supply

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Seriously?

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Grace Slick

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Aren't they the same band?

15.Britney or Christina? Christina, at least she can sing

16.Madonna or Madonna? :doh: Madonna of course, but I much prefer the earlier stuff

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Always loved to play with Barbies

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? NKOTB, but thats just because your making me choose

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla Ice

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? I refuse to pick one over the other

21.Favorite Instrument? Just put one in a mans hands and I love it

22.Can you play this instrument? Nope 

23.First Concert? Woodstock 94. Not the one with the fires. Lots of mud people. Lots of great music(from what I remember). Didn't go to the bathroom for 2 days, and someone gave me a stamp on my forehead 

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? probably a few of the ones who have been on American Idol

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Would have liked to see the Police

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Linkin Park, Minutes To Midnight

27. What was your favorite concert? Saw many that were great but Pat Benatar did an aniversary tour years ago and she can still belt it out

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? I've done lots of things I could get in trouble for at a concert but never did. I'm not going to say what they are because whats written on the internet stays on the internet


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> 28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? I've done lots of things I could get in trouble for at a concert but never did. I'm not going to say what they are because whats written on the internet stays on the internet




True.

LOL!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles!

2.Floyd or Zep? Both

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Neither

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? BEP

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Yuck

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney without a doubt!

8.Sting or the Police? The Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago rules

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? No thanks
11.Metallica or Megadeth? Eewwwww

12.Hootie or Hanson? The Hootster

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Aren't they the same?

15.Britney or Christina? Christina has an AWESOME voice!

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna!

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Neither neither neither!

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Neither

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla Ice

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Both

21.Favorite Instrument? guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? I play several instruments and yes I can

23.First Concert? America, Garden State Arts Center, 1974

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? None

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Heart

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Cant remember I am constantly dl-ing music

27. What was your favorite concert? Jethro Tull back in the 70's

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? Was able to avoid trouble!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? The Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Zep

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Alice In Chains

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? BEP

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob Marley

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney Houston

8.Sting or the Police? The Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago 

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? um...just no

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? ew

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Grace Slick

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Backstreet Boys

15.Britney or Christina? neither

16.Madonna or Madonna? Um...I prefer Madonna thanks

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? :blink:

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *sigh*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? FFS! :doh:

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? neither

21.Favorite Instrument? piano

22.Can you play this instrument? no

23.First Concert? My dad's band...Red Line...early 80s

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Michael Jackson...DON'T JUDGE ME!

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Alien Ant Farm

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Coheed & Cambria

27. What was your favorite concert? Janet Jackson...Rhythm Nation Tour

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? Never ever...I'm a good girl :batting:


----------



## Tooz (Jun 14, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles, I guess.

2.Floyd or Zep? Zep.

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam.

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP!

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Macy Gray

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Don't care enough.

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Houston.

8.Sting or the Police? Police, I guess.

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago!

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *barf*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica, though *barf*

12.Hootie or Hanson? HOOOOOLD MY HAAAAND.

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Cass.

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Umm... N'Sync.

15.Britney or Christina? Christina.

16.Madonna or Madonna? Past early 90s, stab. Early 90s, decent.

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? BAHbie.

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? NKOTB!!

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Oh GOD. I don't even know.

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow.

21.Favorite Instrument? Upright bass, saxophone, voice

22.Can you play this instrument? Maybe the last one a little.

23.First Concert? Either Moody Blues or Pavement, both when I was 13.

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? None. I stand by my taste.

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Well, for a long time it was Greg Dulli BUT NOT ANYMORE HHAAHAHAHAHH.

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Mark Lanegan's _Bubblegum_

27. What was your favorite concert? GUTTER TWINS.

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? No. I'm a good girl.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 15, 2008)

Okay, I'll play along, though most of the choices are not in my general listening venue! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Music Questionaire: 

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Neither. Though there was a Weird Al Yankovic take on a Nirvana song that I always thought was VERY interesting.

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? 

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? The Black Eyes Peas (only 'cause I've heard of them)

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? "shrugs"

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney Houston - in her early years

8.Sting or the Police? The Police with Sting

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? "shrugs" again

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Nope, not into either.

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync

15.Britney or Christina? Ewwww, nope.

16.Madonna or Madonna? She's okay, liked a few of her early songs.

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin and the Chipmunks! 

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? New Kids On The Block

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Nope, not going there either.

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Toughy, like 'em both. I'll go with Jewel since she's recently crossed over to Country.

21.Favorite Instrument? To listen to: Guitar. Most of my favorite country songs have lovely guitar pickin'. Though, some groups have really, really good drummers (give a listen to "Better Of Wrong" by Randy Rogers Band - they have a MySpace page.)

22.Can you play this instrument? I learned a few chords in college, and my step-Dad made me a classical style guitar. Haven't picked it in years though. Same with the piano, haven't played in years. 

23.First Concert? A no-name rock band at the local high school. The band really got tired of the crowd yelling for songs by Deep Purple. 

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Can't think of any. I don't pretend to like, if I don't like, you know it.

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Rascal Flatts

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Brad Paisley "Time Well Waisted"

27. What was your favorite concert? A few years back John Michael Montgomery, Joe Diffey and Phil Vassar played at the Taylor County Expo Center. We sang along with every song, it was wonderful.

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? Nope (I am so boring - my brother says I'm the straightest person he knows.)


*OK now you are done*

See, no Country music choices! So I had to make 'em up! 

~Punkin


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 15, 2008)

Music Questionaire: 

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Macy Gray

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Mariah

8.Sting or the Police? Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Grace

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Neither

15.Britney or Christina? Oh Please!

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Menudo

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Milli Vanilli

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? Pedal Steel

22.Can you play this instrument? No

23.First Concert? New Riders of the Purple Sage

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Can't think of any

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Yes

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Papa John Creach - Playing My Fiddle for You

27. What was your favorite concert? The Warlocks (aka; The Grateful Dead) Hampton Coliseum October 1989

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? No, I've always been a good boy


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 15, 2008)

Tooz said:


> 21.Favorite Instrument? Upright bass, saxophone, voice
> 
> 22.Can you play this instrument? Maybe the last one a little.



funny! 

As for me, I don't sing very well ... but I try.

And cool that you got to see Pavement and The Moody Blues! :bow:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 16, 2008)

1 - Stones
2 - Zeppelin
3 - Nirvana
4 - Alice In Chains
5 - Macy Gray
6 - Bob Marley
7 - Whitney Houston
8 - The Police
9 - Chicago
10 - Remixed
11 - Megadeth
12 - Hanson
13 - Mama Cass
14 - N'Sync
15 - Christina
16 - Bjork
17 - Alvin
18 - Neither
19 - Really?
20 - Sheryl Crow
21 - Cello
22 - no
23 - DIO 1984
24 - if I like 'em, I admit it
25 - Prince
26 - "ObZen" by Meshuggah
27 - U2
28 - Got into a huge brawl at after an Anthrax concert. Sat in a holding cell for 12 hours.
29


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? STones

2.Floyd or Zep? Zep

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? neither

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Macy Gray

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob Marley

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Mariah Carey

8.Sting or the Police? The Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Both

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? None

11.Metallica or Megadeth? None

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Backstreet Boys

15.Britney or Christina? Britney

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin & The Chipmunks

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? New Kids on the Block

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Milli Vanilli

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? Saxophone

22.Can you play this instrument? No.... I played Clarinet and coronet

23.First Concert? Michael W. Smith

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? I don't think I have anyone in the closet

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Trace Adkins

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Good Time - Alan Jackson


----------



## doughtub (Jun 22, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? stones

2.Floyd or Zep? flloyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? pearl jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? uhhhhh.... no?

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? how about nails on a chalkboard?

8.Sting or the Police? police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? air supply

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? mama

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? no.

15.Britney or Christina? NO.

16.Madonna or Madonna? NO!!!!!!!!!

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? better options please.

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? BETTER QUESTIONS....please.

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? milli, i guess?

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? sheryl, 10 years ago.

21.Favorite Instrument? violin

22.Can you play this instrument? no

23.First Concert? Nelly Furtado, back before she sold out

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? abba

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Matthew Good

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Bourne Supremacy soundtrack

27. What was your favorite concert? tragically hip

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? green grass, and no... since everyone was


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> 16 - Bjork



LOL ... good answer!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 30, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? *Beatles*

2.Floyd or Zep? *Too close to call, Both*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *Pearl Jam*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *Alice in Chains *

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *Neither*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *Bob*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *Mariah*

8.Sting or the Police? *The Police*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *Neither on this one too*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *Remixed*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? *Metallica*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *Hanson*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Mama Cass *

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *BSB*

15.Britney or Christina? *Blech*

16.Madonna or Madonna? *Neither*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *Alvin and the Chips*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *NKOTB*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *Pass*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *Sheryl Crow*

21.Favorite Instrument? *Dobro*

22.Can you play this instrument? *I wish*

23.First Concert? *AC/DC 1981*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? *Don't have any*

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *Too many to list. Would have loved to have seen Stevie Ray Vaughan*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *Loadavated by The Tone Junkies*

27. What was your favorite concert? *Ozzy Osbourne/Rob Zombie Jan 2008*

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? *Got into a fist fight at the AC/DC concert with some jackass who decided to leave his nosebleed seat and come stand in the aisle right in front of where I was to watch the concert.*


----------



## Crystal (Jul 1, 2008)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Led Zepplin. And only because I'm more familiar with their stuff.

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Neither

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Neither

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney

8.Sting or the Police? The Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Neither

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync

15.Britney or Christina? Christina

16.Madonna or Madonna? ...umm, neither.

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin. Duh.

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? New Kids

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? ...gag.

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? Dobro

22.Can you play this instrument? No, but I know someone who can. 

23.First Concert? N'Sync, 6th grade.

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Justin Timberlake, but I don't really pretend to hate him. I just don't broadcast my deep lust for him. ...oops.

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? This list is way too long, and a lot of those on it are dead. (IE Lennon, Cash, etc)

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? I haven't purchased a CD in 5 years. They're called MP3's, people...

27. What was your favorite concert? I haven't really been to enough to really pick a favorite. Charlie Daniels rocked the house, though. 

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? Nope. I'm there to listen to the music and have a great time, not to get high and pass out next to some stranger who could throw up on me at any moment.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 16, 2009)

*bump*



Another very old music questionaire .. why not resurface it again, too. :doh: 






:happy:


----------



## Tania (Feb 16, 2009)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Pink Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? STP

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Macy

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Mariah

8.Sting or the Police? Both

9.Chicago or Air Supply? CHICAGO!!!!!!!!!

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Either

11.Metallica or Megadeth? NEITHER

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? Neither

15.Britney or Christina? Britney

16.Madonna or Madonna? Ha.

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? AL-VINNNNNNNNN!

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? New Kids

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Ice, Ice Baby!

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl

21.Favorite Instrument? Fairlight CMI?

22.Can you play this instrument? Pff no. I could recreate it on my MacBook Pro, though. 

23.First Concert? Hard to say, because my family has a folk band that has played a lot of camps and festivals. My first "pop" act was probably Ricky Nelson. Earth, Wind, & Fire was a close second. 

24. Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Al B. Sure. Who really isn't a musician. 

25. Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Bobby Rydell, Chicago, Tony DeSare. 

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Radio Show by Tony DeSare. 

27. What was your favorite concert? The Cure, Irvine Meadows, May, 2000. 

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? Haha, no.


----------



## altered states (Feb 16, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Music Questionaire:



1.Beatles or Stones? _Beatles. Come on now._

2.Floyd or Zep? _Zep. A tough one._

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? _Nirvana. Please. _

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? _Alice in Chains, as long as we stop at Dirt. STP is just plain bullshit._

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? _Both of them in the oven, set to Clean. But with a gun to my head, BEPs._

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? _Really?_

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? _Whitney. Mariah's a fraud._

8.Sting or the Police? _REALLY?_

9.Chicago or Air Supply? _This one I don't get. Comparing Chicago to Air Supply negates Chicago's first 12 albums. Seriously, take this question off the list - it's really ill-informed._

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? _Remix. He writes shitty lyrics._

11.Metallica or Megadeth? _Metallica._

12.Hootie or Hanson? _Waterboarding or sleep deprivation. Just kill me._

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? _Cass. Had the good sense to check out early, and had the better pipes. Also a better dancer. Seriously!_

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? _I'm not qualified to say._

15.Britney or Christina? _Christina can actually sing._

16.Madonna or Madonna? _Madonna._

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? _What?_

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? _Menudo, just because they send their fallen out onto the ice floe to be eaten by polar bears._

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? _Vanilli Milli_

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? _Jewel, because she's cuter, and I'm convinced listening to Sheryl Crow gave Lance Armstrong nut cancer._

21.Favorite Instrument? _Guitar!_

22.Can you play this instrument? _Yes. Well, used to be able to._

23.First Concert? _Duran Duran, MSG, 1983. With my dad._

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? _Bush. I hate that I like them._

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? _I'd have killed to have gone to that Zep concert in London last year._

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? _Damned,_ Damned Damned Damned_ (download) _

27. What was your favorite concert?_ Bob Mould, Maxwell's, New Year's Eve 1990. Life-transforming._

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? _Ned's Atomic Dustbin, Roseland, 1991, was tripping, drunk, and stoned and ran out of money for beer and so sold off the rest of my pot to a girl who couldn't have been more than 16 outside the bathrooms. Didn't get caught._



swamptoad said:


> *OK now you are done*


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Music Questionaire:

1.Beatles or Stones? *Beatles*

2.Floyd or Zep? *Led Zeppelin*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *Pearl Jam*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *Alice In Chains*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *Black Eyed Peas*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *Robert*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *Neither*

8.Sting or the Police? *Message In A Bottle...that's it*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *Not any of them*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? *Extreme Ways*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? *Metallica*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *Definitely not Hanson (Lauren!)*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *Mama Cass*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? **NSYNC*

15.Britney or Christina? *Britney*

16.Madonna or Madonna? *Let's not*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? *Let's certainly not.*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? *Ricky Martin?*

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *Ice Ice Baby*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *None*

21.Favorite Instrument? *Guitar*

22.Can you play this instrument? *No*

23.First Concert? *Puddle of Mudd, Nickelback, and Three Doors Down*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? *Patsy Cline*

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *The Offspring*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *"Rise and Fall, Rage and Grace" by The Offspring*

27. What was your favorite concert? *Only ever been to the one*

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do? *Negative*

*OK now you are done* *Ok*

Just Copy and Paste with your filled in answers down the thread. *I did*

Hope that you enjoy the Music Questionaire *smiles* *Thank you*


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 16, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> *OK now you are done* *Ok*
> 
> Just Copy and Paste with your filled in answers down the thread. *I did*
> 
> Hope that you enjoy the Music Questionaire *smiles* *Thank you*





LOL!!!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 17, 2009)

*1.Beatles or Stones?* Beatles

*2.Floyd or Zep?* Led Zepplin. But barely.

*3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana?* Tough call. I dislike them both equally, however I love Nirvana's _Where Did You Sleep Last Night_, so I guess they win

*4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains?* STP

*5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *Black Eyed Peas

*6.Bob or Ziggy Marley?* Bob

*7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey?* Whitney

*8.Sting or the Police? *Both
*
9.Chicago or Air Supply?* Only because I like _25 or 6 to 4_
*
10.Moby or remixed by Moby?* Moby
*
11.Metallica or Megadeth?* Metallica
*
12.Hootie or Hanson?* hahaha... Hanson.

*13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick?* Um...

*14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync?* Backstreet Boys for ballads, N'Sync for upbeat dance tunes.

*15.Britney or Christina?* Christina

*16.Madonna or Madonna?* I'm gonna have to go with Madonna, but Madonna...not Madonna,

*17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? * JEM AND THE HOLOGRAMS!!!

*18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo?* New Kids on the Block.

*19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? * Milli Vanilli

*20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow?* Jewel

*21.Favorite Instrument?* the Voice... but if you're making me pick... the piano.

*22.Can you play this instrument?* I can sing...and force others to play piano for me.

*23.First Concert?* John Denver, bitches!!!

*24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?* Johnny Cash lol

*25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? * Shakira!!!

*26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? * _The Absence_ - Luna Mortis

*27. What was your favorite concert?* Muse, hands down. New Kids on the Block (when I was 14) a distant second

*28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert?* Nope, but I did, at age 14, sleep outside in a blizzard to go see NKOTB... and my mom slept in the car... she still holds that against me, so I guess I'm STILL in trouble lol.


----------



## rachael (Feb 17, 2009)

Music Questionaire:

1.Beatles or Stones?
Beatles all the way

2.Floyd or Zep?
zeppland
3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana?
Nirvana although pearl jam isn't bad
4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains?
STP
5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas?
the black eyed peas
6.Bob or Ziggy Marley?
BOB!!!
7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey?
Mariah Carey for sure.
8.Sting or the Police?
the police
9.Chicago or Air Supply?
chicago
10.Moby or remixed by Moby?
moby
11.Metallica or Megadeth?
metallica
12.Hootie or Hanson?
hootie
13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick?
mama cass
14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync?
N'sync
15.Britney or Christina?
christina's voice but i like brittany's producers better
16.Madonna or Madonna?
american madonna, not fake brittish accent madonna
17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks?
this isn't a fair question. i can't choose
18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo?
nkotb jonathan knight:smitten:
19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice?
neither
20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow?
jewel
21.Favorite Instrument?
cello
22.Can you play this instrument?
i did in highschool
23.First Concert?
no doubt at tower records circa 1995
24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like?
enrique iglesias
25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have?
nirvana, the beatles, n.e.r.d.
26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)?
the big ones aerosmith
27. What was your favorite concert?
weezer 2008
28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do?
i've smoked weed at concerts before and i have gotten a little "rough" in mosh pits, but i never got in trouble.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 17, 2009)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles

2.Floyd or Zep? Floyd

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Alice In Chains

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? The Black Eyed Peas

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Mariah Carey

8.Sting or the Police? the Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Megadeth

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Mama Cass

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync

15.Britney or Christina? Britney

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin and the Chipmunks

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? Menudo

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Vanilla Ice

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? Electric Bass Guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? Yup!

23.First Concert? Mostly Autumn

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? .... none

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Grateful Dead, Frank Zappa... many many others!

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Wynterborne

27. What was your favorite concert? Coheed and Cambria Neverender

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? newp~


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 17, 2009)

1.Beatles or Stones? ehh Beatles
2.Floyd or Zeppelin? def floyd screw zeppelin 
3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Neither
4.STP or AIC? STP
5.Macey Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Neither 
6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob even though he beat his wife...
7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? whitney 
8.Sting or The Police? I'm not in my fifties so I'm gonna go with The Police
9.Chicago or Air supply? Air supply 
10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Real Moby
11.Metallica or Megadeath? Hahaha!!! That's easy. Dave and Chris are waayyyyyyyyyyy better than kirk and james. So yeah megadeath 
12.Hootie or Hanson? Neither
13.Mama cass or grace slick? Neither
14.Backstreet or Nsync? Neither 
15.Britney or Christina? Christina but only because she can actually sing.
16.Madonna or Madonna? Bag o bones.
17.Barbie and the rockers or alvin and the chipmunks? neither
18.new kids on the block or menudo? menudo
19.Milli vanilli or vanilla ice? neither. of course 
20.jewel or sharyl crow? jewel.
21.favorite instrument? guitar
22.can you play this instrument? yes
23.first concert? Incubus .civic tour.
24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? no thanks.
25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have?Circa Survive, I think they hate the south....
26.Last CD bought or downloaded? Bought, I support my music. :]
27.What was your favorite concert? So far either summer slaughter tour(The faceless and TBDM) or The Mars Volta. Both shows completely blew my mind away.
28.Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble... or did you get in trouble at a concert? Most serious thing was almost getting in a fight with a group of some douches at the BTBAM DVD show in nashville.


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

1.Beatles or Stones? *BEATLES*

2.Floyd or Zep? *ZEP*

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? *NIRVANA*

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? *ALICE*

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? *Pre fergie id say BEP but otherwise Macy*

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? *BOB ALWAYS!*

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? *NEITHER?? LOL*

8.Sting or the Police? * STING*

9.Chicago or Air Supply? *AIR SUPPLY*

10.Moby or remixed by Moby?* NEITHER!*

11.Metallica or Megadeth? *METALLICA*

12.Hootie or Hanson? *OMG NEITHER*

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? *MAMA OF COURSE*

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? *NSYNC*

15.Britney or Christina? *I LOVE THEM BOTH BUT HAVE TO GO FOR THE TRASH QUEEN BRITNEY*

16.Madonna or Madonna? *DALE BOZZIO lol*

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks?* BARBIE!!*

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo?

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? *OMG NO BRAINER.. MILLI cos VANILLI DIED*

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? *SHERYL ALL THE WAY.. JEWEL IS ANNOYING!*

21.Favorite Instrument? *PERCUSSION & KEYS*

22.Can you play this instrument? *DRUMS PERCUSSION & KEYS*

23.First Concert? *DURAN DURAN 1983*

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? *BJORK*

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? *VAN HUNT / MAXWELL*

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? *U2's new album*

27. What was your favorite concert? *ALL PRINCE SHOWS*

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble
at a concert? What did you do?* SNUCK INTO A NEW KIDS ON THE BLOCK CONCERT BACKSTAGE LOL*


*YOU MISSED ONE: PRINCE OR MICHAEL JACKSON>> AND MY ANSWER IS PRINCE!!!!*


----------



## QtPatooti (Mar 1, 2009)

1.Beatles or Stones? Beatles!

2.Floyd or Zep? Led Zepplin

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Nirvana

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Stone Temple Pilots

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? BEP

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Mariah!

8.Sting or the Police? Police

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Chicago

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? uhhhh

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica of course

12.Hootie or Hanson? uhhhh

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Grace

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? uhhh

15.Britney or Christina? Christina

16.Madonna or Madonna? YES

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? are you serious? lol

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? yawn

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? shaking head

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Sheryl Crow

21.Favorite Instrument? Guitar

22.Can you play this instrument? Nope

23.First Concert? Texas Jam 1982- featuring Journey, Joan Jett, Sammy Hagar

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? ???

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Prince

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Beyonce

27. What was your favorite concert? Aerosmith -after they got sober they put on kick ass concert

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? 

Not really in trouble, but stupidity at its finest: At the Police concert in Austin TX- after drinking crown, and then trading smokes for beer- leaving the concert people were trying to push down a fence to leave because not enough exits- in my attempt to HELP I fell and almost got trampled (YIKES did I really do that???) Even though I was a fat chick then... the guys around me grabbed my hands and got my drunk self off the ground.


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Music Questionaire: 

1.Beatles or Stones? Stones

2.Floyd or Zep? Zep

3.Pearl Jam or Nirvana? Pearl Jam

4.Stone Temple Pilots or Alice In Chains? Stone Temple Pilots

5.Macy Gray or The Black Eyed Peas? Macy Gray

6.Bob or Ziggy Marley? Bob Marley

7.Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey? Whitney Houston

8.Sting or the Police? Sting

9.Chicago or Air Supply? Air Supply

10.Moby or remixed by Moby? Moby

11.Metallica or Megadeth? Metallica

12.Hootie or Hanson? Hootie

13.Mama Cass or Grace Slick? Grace Slick

14.Backstreet Boys or N'Sync? N'Sync

15.Britney or Christina? Christina

16.Madonna or Madonna? Madonna

17.Barbie and the Rockers or Alvin and the Chipmunks? Alvin and the Chipmunks

18.New Kids On The Block or Menudo? New Kids on the Block

19.Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice? Mili Vanilli

20.Jewel or Sheryl Crow? Jewel

21.Favorite Instrument? Irish Bagpipe

22.Can you play this instrument? No

23.First Concert? Peter Frampton at the Tower Theater in Philadelphia, PA

24.Musician you pretend to hate but really like? Barry Manilow

25.Anyone you would like to see live but never have? Neil Diamond

26. Last CD bought (or downloaded)? Celtic Thunder

27. What was your favorite concert? Rolling Stones

28. Ever do anything to almost get yourself in trouble...or did you get in trouble at a concert? What did you do? Can't think of anything


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 2, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> *YOU MISSED ONE: PRINCE OR MICHAEL JACKSON>> AND MY ANSWER IS PRINCE!!!!*



Prince, every time~


----------

